# Prohibited Items



## carls88 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quick Question:

I'm taking the Civil PE on Friday:

Regarding prohibited items:

Food + Drink: Does this mean we can't even sip from a bottle of water during the exam? All these calculations make me thirsty.

Also, we are allowed to keep a packed lunch in our bag correct?

Cell phones: Can we have a cell phone if it is turned off and kept in a briefcase/backpack? Or do they search everything?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ccollet (Oct 22, 2008)

carls88 said:


> Quick Question:
> I'm taking the Civil PE on Friday:
> 
> Regarding prohibited items:
> ...


it depends on the proctor, ive taken the exam more than once and one time i kept my water bottle in my box and was able to sip it without a problem and another time the proctor made the guy next to me bring his water bottle to the front and leave it on a table till the end of the exam, so i didn' even try to take a drink from mine.

i woudn't suggest bringing your lunch in either, the second time they annonced that NO food was allowed in the exam room, so before you check in to bring any snacks back out to your car. they also took all the cell phones and put them in tagged bags to be returned at the end of the day.

pretend that you are going to prison and you can't bring in anything, except for any text book you want (no loose pages or tabs) and the approved calculator.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 22, 2008)

carls88 said:


> Quick Question:
> I'm taking the Civil PE on Friday:
> 
> Regarding prohibited items:
> ...


Varies by state.

In IL cell phones on or off were prohibited from the room. Threw a couple people for a loop when I took the test. They didn't bring a watch cuz tey figured they could just use their cell phone, with ringer off, as a clock. There wasn't a clock in the room.


----------



## ccollet (Oct 22, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> Varies by state.
> In IL cell phones on or off were prohibited from the room. Threw a couple people for a loop when I took the test. They didn't bring a watch cuz tey figured they could just use their cell phone, with ringer off, as a clock. There wasn't a clock in the room.


that reminds me, in NY the last time i sat for it you couldn't leave your watch on the "desk" if you couldn't wear it on your wrist then you had to leave it in you bag/box.

that was about the stupidest thing, as i i don't wear a wristwatch and brought an old pocket watch to set out so i could glance at it easily. This tim ei went to walmart and picked up a cheap wristwatch just for the occasion.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 22, 2008)

I took a couple bottle of water and some granola bars with me to the exam. I don't recall their being a strict no food policy in my state though. I don't think I could have survived all day with out a snack and something to drink.

I really wouldn't recommend taking your cell phone even it if it's turned off and stowed in a bag. It is of no use to you if it's turned off and if it is discovered you are sure to get the boot. Leave it locked in your car (out of site).


----------



## k2keylargo (Oct 22, 2008)

I took the FE in April, I brought snacks and drinks, drank all during the exam. The instructions from NCEES that I received specifically states:

"Examinees may bring snacks (eg hard candies, candy bars, gum) and non alcoholic drinks, as long as having them does not disturb other examinees"

check out http://www.ncees.org/candidate_info.pdf


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 22, 2008)

Every state is different w/ their rules about prohibited items. If the info you got says that food and drinks are prohibited, don't take them into the room with you. You'd feel really stupid if you got kicked out of the exam because of a sip of water.

The only exception to this would be if you have some kind of medical condition that would make going 4-5hrs without food or water dangerous for you. Then, you would need a signed statement from your doctor...


----------



## heman (Oct 22, 2008)

When I took the PE in April, we were allowed snacks and drinks (as stated in the NCEES agreement), BUT, when it was ALL OVER, and we sat there in those "grammar-school" chairs at "church basement" tables from the 1960's, I had an UNCONTROLLABLE urge to:

GRAB a cell phone

Call SOMEONE,

Grab my test,

and bolt for the door!

It is HARD to believe that anyone could find any purpose in the way that the test is administered. Don't get me wrong, having PEACE and QUIET for 8 hours is a RARE pleasure, but I KNOW that there are better accomodations for a test like this than an old AG hall which is probably only one notch up from my garage. Luckily, my training at the Citadel PREPARED me in MORE ways than most folks for the "rules" that some find "important." My Wife STILL laughs at the "fragrance-restrictions" (from MY experience with inguneers, if you "smell" something where I have worked it DEFINITELY was not "cologne."

All that said, I am looking forward to a focused eight hour test to see if I have "learned" anything!!!

GOOD LUCK, It is OK to LAUGH at the rules as long as you FOLLOW them.....


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 22, 2008)

> Prohibited Items


Beer.

I know its prohibitited. Shouldn't be, but it is.


----------



## Katiebug (Oct 23, 2008)

My instructions for the FE on Saturday say VERY clearly that cell phones should be left at home or in one's car. Doesn't matter if the ringer is off - you may not bring them into the exam room at all.

Still no clarity on whether or not my state allows chair cushions. Given that the exam is being given at a freaking ice rink, I suspect the chairs will be hard and uncomfortable, but the instructions say no "personal chairs" are allowed.

I'm bringing earplugs but am not sure if I will wear them - I tend to get a real "hearing my own heartbeat" sensation that can be more annoying than listing to people around me.

I have to find a sweatshirt without a hood. Believe it or not, all the sweatshirts in the house are hoodies and we can't have hooded jackets or sweatshirts in the exam. I think I have a very old one from college and it might still fit me...


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 23, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> My instructions for the FE on Saturday say VERY clearly that cell phones should be left at home or in one's car. Doesn't matter if the ringer is off - you may not bring them into the exam room at all.
> Still no clarity on whether or not my state allows chair cushions. Given that the exam is being given at a freaking ice rink, I suspect the chairs will be hard and uncomfortable, but the instructions say no "personal chairs" are allowed.
> 
> I'm bringing earplugs but am not sure if I will wear them - I tend to get a real "hearing my own heartbeat" sensation that can be more annoying than listing to people around me.
> ...


I wouldn't 'sweat' the hooded sweatshirt part - I believe the intent is to not wear the hoodie part up like so many playas on the street. For the FS last April, I wore a hooded sweatshirt jacket (even though instructs said not to), but removed it once in the room. Also, more than a few wore ball caps (hats w/ brims), and never once did any of the proctors blink an eye, even though instructions say no hats. Your State may vary w/ how anal they are of course. As far as wearing an actual hooded or nonhooded sweatshirt, i wouldn't recommend wearing layers that are difficult to shed. . .maybe go w/ zippered jacket or button down shirts. I found you work up some body heat plowing thru that many probs - IMO, you're more likely to need to shed than add layers.

And def. no on bringing a cell phone! Nothing will EVER be so crucial that you need that stinkin' device with you - best case: you bring it and they confiscate it. worst case: you're going home at the buttcrack of dawn w/ a big goose-egg score for your test.

Good luck all!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 23, 2008)

I wore a hooded jacket, because that's all I had. No one said boo about it, but I didn't put it up, either.


----------



## csb (Oct 23, 2008)

Our cell phones go to the front of the room. In a test where they don't even let you use your own PENCIL because of exam confidentiality, who are the nimrods thinking they can just turn off the ringer on a cellphone and use it?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 23, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> Still no clarity on whether or not my state allows chair cushions. Given that the exam is being given at a freaking ice rink, I suspect the chairs will be hard and uncomfortable, but the instructions say no "personal chairs" are allowed.


i wouldn't consider a cushion a personal chair. I'd bring it along and if they say something then they can take it until after the test, but better to be prepared. I brought one to the PE after a really bad FE experience with a metal folding chair. I ended up not needing it because the chairs were already padded.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 23, 2008)

Take a 'roid donut!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 23, 2008)

Leave the cell phone in the car. I have yet to see a good reason to have it with you during the exam. Even if your wife is pregnant and due the same day, are you really going to leave the exam 1/2 way through to meet her at the hospital? I wouldn't, but my wife and I have a different kinda relationship... 

Bring a cushon with you. Worst case is they make you take it back to your car.

Wear layers. In case the cushon is banned, you can still sit on a folded up sweatshirt. I used my sweatshirt as a pad for my back.


----------

